# Best app recommended for contact and text backup



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I already read articles about this topic and each of them has different opinion. So I want to know what the pros here recommend as they already have more or less advanced knowledge of this.
I'm concerned for not choosing just anything because I wouldn't like an infamous app to sell my contact details to ads.
What you recommend?
For SMS only. Contact can be manually saved. I would love to save sms manually too but I read android saves them as a database in root folder. So apps...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you can sync your contacts Etc and the app here mentioned first is pretty good Android Backup and Restore Guide: Backup SMS, Contacts, Call Logs, Apps, Data or Full System (Nandroid)


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

joeten said:


> Hi you can sync your contacts Etc and the app here mentioned first is pretty good Android Backup and Restore Guide: Backup SMS, Contacts, Call Logs, Apps, Data or Full System (Nandroid)


Thabks


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

joeten said:


> Hi you can sync your contacts Etc and the app here mentioned first is pretty good Android Backup and Restore Guide: Backup SMS, Contacts, Call Logs, Apps, Data or Full System (Nandroid)


Thanks! It was pretty helpful and informative. I chose super backup. Hopefully it will do the job. Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup, that was the one I meant.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

Gdn8Melbourne said:


> I already read articles about this topic and each of them has different opinion. So I want to know what the pros here recommend as they already have more or less advanced knowledge of this.
> I'm concerned for not choosing just anything because I wouldn't like an infamous app to sell my contact details to ads.
> What you recommend?
> For SMS only. Contact can be manually saved. I would love to save sms manually too but I read android saves them as a database in root folder. So apps...


IDrive lets you backup your contacts and texts with a pretty easy to use application and super secure encryption.

They actually just started offering unlimited mobile backup for up to 5 devices. $4.99/year. https://www.idrive.com/mobile/

They use 256-bit AES encryption with a private key option so no one but you can access your data. Highly recommended if you're still looking for a good cloud backup service that does mobile.


----------

